# Rainbow Lorikeets



## Archer (Jan 17, 2015)

More from the Gorge Wildlife Park...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 17, 2015)

Would love to see those in person, so colorful!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2015)

They are stunning...I've seen them flying wild in Istanbul


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 17, 2015)

Hello Archer. Good to see that you are still getting around.
Love those cheeky chappies. 
I have a family that visits my bird bath.


----------



## Archer (Jan 17, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> They are stunning...I've seen them flying wild in Istanbul



These are native to Australia hollydolly so you would maybe have seen something similar...
The *rainbow lorikeet* (_Trichoglossus moluccanus_) is a species of parrot found in Australia. It is common along the eastern seaboard, from northern Queensland to South Australia and Tasmania. Its habitat is rainforest, coastal bush and woodland areas. Several taxa traditionally listed as subspecies of the rainbow lorikeet are now treated as separate species (see _Taxonomy_).
 Rainbow lorikeets have been introduced to Perth, Western Australia;[SUP][2][/SUP] Auckland, New Zealand;[SUP][3][/SUP] and Hong Kong.[SUP][4][/SUP]


----------



## Archer (Jan 17, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Hello Archer. Good to see that you are still getting around.
> Love those cheeky chappies.
> I have a family that visits my bird bath.



Hi Warrigal, yes, still ticking over despite some difficult times and moving house.
Lorraine was diagnosed with cancer last April and after her op she's clear now thank god...we also moved in to our Lifestyle Village last February and have settled in to enjoying the good life..also, I'm just out of hospital after yet another op, not my spine this time but a shoulder reconstruction...very painful, I didn't believe them after all I've been through but they were right...


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 17, 2015)

Hi archer...yes must have been something extremely similar in Turkey..


----------



## Bee (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi! Archer, good to see you back, I have been wondering how you were and where you were, sorry about Lorraine but good to hear she is clear and I hope you are on the mend now.


----------



## Archer (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi Bee thanks for the welcome...Lorraine and I have been busy over the last year, moving into a new house, and then Lorraine was diagnosed with cancer which set us back a lot. She's fine now thank god but it worried me sick at the time.
I haven't even had a chance to get back to my wildlife photography as I seem to be doing things for everyone else...I was appointed official photographer for our local aircraft museum and also one other organisation involved with kids. Also now we're in a lifestyle village, I've been adopted as the official photographer as well...we had our first wedding a few weeks ago and I shot that for the happy couple...there's always social and sporting activities here as well and this all keeps me pretty busy...today I'm off to photograph the Tour Down Under...Phew, I'm worn out...LOL
Just to top all this off, I just had a shoulder reconstruction last week that is limiting my activities quite considerably, so as I can't drive (or hardly hold a camera) my mate Mick is taking me today, he's a photographer as well.


----------



## Pam (Jan 20, 2015)

Great photos, as ever, Archer! Good to have you back on board again. Very sorry to hear of the health problems with both Lorraine and yourself, good news that Lorraine is doing well and hopefully you're on the mend too.

Take care.


----------



## Archer (Jan 20, 2015)

Thank you Pam...


----------



## Falcon (Jan 20, 2015)

Those birds are beautiful Archer.  My dear friend and matey Rainee, has told me all about the Lorikeets.


----------



## Archer (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks John, just one of the many hundreds of beautiful parrot species we have here...
Cheers,
Ron.


----------

